# Just pulled this off of SGR....poor guy



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*12 y/o OTI Golden, Elderly Owner Well Cared For - Walton Cty*

June 11 2009 at 5:06 PM juno415 juno415 (Login juno415)
from IP address 64.12.116.131
Look at him...he looks like just the sweetest dog 

Jasper ~ his owner brought in to us as a give up it was an elderly man he said he can't take care of him anymore he says this dog is 12yrs old but he doesn't look it he has been well taken care of please hurry before jasper won't get to live his life out. jasper is spayed/neutered. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13904225


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Monroe is east of Atlanta, close the Athens. Is there a rescue close by?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh how heartbreaking!!!! That poor poor baby!


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Sad. Maybe the guy really couldn't take care of him anymore but it still seems sad that it this stage of Jasper's life, he has to go through this upheaval.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*atlantadogsquad.org**

Adopt A Golden Atlanta* Atlanta metro area 
*
Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta* - GA


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I love old goldies.  I hope this guy gets a forever home very soon!


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Thank you! I just emailed the dog squad with the information. I will try to call tomorrow. I am unsure about what else to do!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed both GR rescues, Atlanta Dog Squad, and Saving Georgia Dogs.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

The Dog Squad just emailed they are full, they asked that we contact GRRA and Adopt-A-Golden Atlanta. I think this has been done.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that the sweet boy can be saved.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

this one breaks my heart, anywhere have a spot? I'm sure a transport could be arranged, his face is so sad...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jasper*

*HOW CAN ANYONE DO THIS, ESPECIALLY TO AN OLDER DOG.
DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY RESCUES IN GA THAT TAKE SENIOR DOGS?
PLEASE CONTACT THEM IF YOU DO.*

*JASPER

Golden Retriever
Extra Large Senior Male Dog Pet ID: 20091461 Click to see
full size* Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About jasperhis owner brought in to us as a give up it was an elderly man he said he can't take care of him anymore he says this dog is 12yrs old but he doesn't look it he has been well taken care of please hurry before jasper won't get ot live his life out. jasper is spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoWalton County Animal Control 
Monroe, GA 
770-267-1322 
Email Walton County Animal Control 
See more pets from Walton County Animal Control 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor pup. I also think it must have been extremely hard for the person to let him go. 12 years is a long time and because we don't know the story we can't assume this person is horrible. People have hard times and have to make really hard choices. It's extremely sad in the case of seniors. 

Many times they are being forced into homes and arranged living based on recent medical/family/financial circumstances. Senior care for both dogs and humans is in a sad state. When seniors enter homes they are many times forced to leave behind life long pets without being able to have the control of it. And many homes will only allow small pets. Pets are just as important in the senior’s lives as they are in ours, and in fact make the standard of living much better for them.

I hope he finds a place to live out his senior years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

I am sorry-I am sure there can be extenuating circumstances, but I know for me I will sell whatever I had to, to keep my dogs.
Let's try to find this Senior Boy a Resuce-Aces is so good to take him in temporarily.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

He's been adopted!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful!!*

Wonderful!!

WHO ADOPTED HIM?????


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

No clue. I called the shelter and the woman told me that he had been adopted. I asked her 100% that he was not still sitting there, waiting for pickup or to be euthanized, and she said no, that he had already left with his new family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair

That is SO WONDERFUL!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

woohooo great news!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice to know there are some kinds souls out there. I hope this old guy has a wonderful rest of his life.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

How great is this!!!! Wonderful news!!!


----------

